
Ask HN: How to explain basic web browser behavior to stakeholders? - tboyd47
We get bugs like, &quot;You should be able to open two separate sessions of the site in two separate tabs without them bleeding over into each other.&quot; How do you explain to them why this is just not possible in a web application? If you log in, you are logged in on all future tabs because cookies.
======
xstartup
Simply ask them to show you an example of the website that does what they
want? When they fail, show them how to maintain two different sessions with
browser profiles?

